# Noritz Tankless Water Heater Propress Installation



## WestCoastPlumber

Clean tankless install thanks to propress. I use my propress all the time. I have done 1/2 -4" . No need to wait for the water to stop. The water heater shed and the water heater was the before picture.Tankless is the next best thing in Southern California.


----------



## user4

Where do you flush the heater when it starts to scale up?

I always install a boiler drain on the inlet and outlet for that purpose.

I wish outdoors was an option here.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> Where do you flush the heater when it starts to scale up?
> 
> I always install a boiler drain on the inlet and outlet for that purpose.
> 
> I wish outdoors was an option here.


 
Thats what those valves are for at the bottom, they are a service kit, if you look close, you can isolate the heater fromt he water system, hook up your pump and bucket of vinager and flush, then when the time comes, flush the vinager out before you feed back into the house.

good stuff!


----------



## user4

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Thats what those valves are for at the bottom, they are a service kit, if you look close, you can isolate the heater fromt he water system, hook up your pump and bucket of vinager and flush, then when the time comes, flush the vinager out before you feed back into the house.
> 
> good stuff!


I was looking for wheel handles like the boiler drains I use, guess that shows me for not paying better attention.


----------



## Tankless

oh boy....


----------



## JCsPlumbing

Looks nice. A couple of questions:

Do you like Noritz over say-Rinnai?
Why the 90's on the T&P?
What's the T in the hot line for? 

Thanks. I honestly want to know if there is a reason for the 90's & the Tee. Looks good.

J.C.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

JCsPlumbing said:


> Looks nice. A couple of questions:
> 
> Do you like Noritz over say-Rinnai? I love both, Rinnai and Noritz. They are both top of the line, I install way more Rinnai then Noritz.
> Why the 90's on the T&P? That is a pressure only, the tankless do not use a combination temp and pressure because there is no storage, tank, so it is a pressure relief valve only, and the 90's are there because the customer is going to hide all that pretty pipe in a shroud. He gave me an exact area I had to get the pipes into.
> What's the T in the hot line for? That tee was uncovered when I removed the heater, we have no clue where it goes, other then the fact there is a ball valve on it, so I cut it back in and before the deck goes in, we will investigate. Better to have it tied in and cap later then to have to make room and tie it in later.
> 
> Thanks. I honestly want to know if there is a reason for the 90's & the Tee. Looks good.
> 
> J.C.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## O.C. plumberman

Nice install bro!


----------



## Wethead

I do have one question 

How come you grouped all that copper together, I mean if you had to replace one of those lines behind the other it would be a pain,

I am not knocking you job, BUT I would have spaced those copper lines better with at least some room on each side and then used a swing joint,

This is what I am referring to , you had the room for some kendoff on that wall and then you could have clamped those three lines equally , 

Sorry , I am just a freak when it comes to this stuff, prolly cause of my training, My old bosses would have fired me for a copper grouping like that .......

But it is a clean job all in all , I just didn't like that copper bunched up...

Once again, NOT knocking just an opinion


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

******* said:


> I do have one question
> 
> How come you grouped all that copper together, I mean if you had to replace one of those lines behind the other it would be a pain,
> 
> I am not knocking you job, BUT I would have spaced those copper lines better with at least some room on each side and then used a swing joint,
> 
> This is what I am referring to , you had the room for some kendoff on that wall and then you could have clamped those three lines equally ,
> 
> Sorry , I am just a freak when it comes to this stuff, prolly cause of my training, My old bosses would have fired me for a copper grouping like that .......
> 
> But it is a clean job all in all , I just didn't like that copper bunched up...
> 
> Once again, NOT knocking just an opinion


 
Copying and pasting what I already said:

customer is going to hide all that pretty pipe in a shroud. He gave me an exact area I had to get the pipes into.

If you read what I already posted you wouldn't have this question.That is why they are "grouped".


----------



## Wethead

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Copying and pasting what I already said:
> 
> customer is going to hide all that pretty pipe in a shroud. He gave me an exact area I had to get the pipes into.
> 
> If you read what I already posted you wouldn't have this question.That is why they are "grouped".


My bad man, I wasn't knocking and I did say you did a clean job, I was just scratching my head going .....he did such a nice job with the pro press and all whats with the grouping....

Well now I am completely embarrassed because I did not see the text you wrote.

I apologize 

I do this all the time when I code as well. I read things to fast


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

******* said:


> My bad man, I wasn't knocking and I did say you did a clean job, I was just scratching my head going .....he did such a nice job with the pro press and all whats with the grouping....
> 
> Well now I am completely embarrassed because I did not see the text you wrote.
> 
> I apologize
> 
> I do this all the time when I code as well. I read things to fast


 
No worries. I appreciate the compliments about the clean work, I wasn't too happy about grouping the copper either, but at the same time, had to please the customer within reason, if it was really bad, I would have put my foot down and did it my way, if his requests were too out of line or completely against code, or life threatening. :thumbsup: 

I too am very, very, very picky in what I do. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

By the way, I feel the same way about plumbing and us protecting the health of the nation. Sadly our trade is losing respect! If one was to study codes and regulations, they would understand the reason why plumbing is installed the way it is, and they would understand it is more then just a vent, or an "air gap", or a medium sweep.

:thumbup:


----------



## Wethead

WestCoastPlumber said:


> By the way, I feel the same way about plumbing and us protecting the health of the nation. Sadly our trade is losing respect! If one was to study codes and regulations, they would understand the reason why plumbing is installed the way it is, and they would understand it is more then just a vent, or an "air gap", or a medium sweep.
> 
> :thumbup:


I agree, Thats why I try to promote the trade and things in the trade as much as I can,


----------



## PipemanNYC

I cant get used to those pre solderd fittings.. When i use them < rarely > i still add a shot of 95/5 on the joint.. But looks good.. Nice job


----------



## user4

PipemanNYC said:


> I cant get used to those pre solderd fittings.. When i use them < rarely > i still add a shot of 95/5 on the joint.. But looks good.. Nice job


There is no solder in those fittings, just an o-ring.


----------



## Plasticman

Is that galvinized pipe for the gas? We have to use black pipe for gas. How about you guys?


----------



## Wethead

Plasticman said:


> Is that galvinized pipe for the gas? We have to use black pipe for gas. How about you guys?



In NY :

Black pipe indoors

Gal Pipe outdoors ,


----------



## PipemanNYC

Killertoiletspider said:


> There is no solder in those fittings, just an o-ring.




So thats regular copper just pushed in to copper fittings with o rings. Ive never seen that before


----------



## user4

PipemanNYC said:


> So thats regular copper just pushed in to copper fittings with o rings. Ive never seen that before


Viega Pro Press, the fittings are expensive, as is the press tool.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

This is the propress tool i made the tankless with. The fitting are called viega propress fittings. More expensive than copper as killertoiletspider said


----------



## Wethead

One word.....

Droools ...............


----------



## PipemanNYC

that looks like a really cool tool.. is there any advantages for the extra cost then to just conventional soldering..


----------



## PipemanNYC

i just came from the website,, the stainless looks awsome.. but this looks good for radiant work


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

PipemanNYC said:


> that looks like a really cool tool.. is there any advantages for the extra cost then to just conventional soldering..


 
Mny advantages, speed for one. I have many commercial accounts where shut downs are need to be at a minimum. We all know how long it takes to drain a building, yes we can use jet sweats, but what if there is a tile wall or a wall you cannot put an access panel in? propress it in, takes about 15 minutes, cut to finish, no need for the water to stop running out, just take the pressure off. It has saved me a few times at a local YMCA I work at.

The fittings are type K fittings, much better then the M fittings everyone uses for sweating pipe.

3" pipe, a breeze! I did a school, 300', 12 branch lines, took longer to dig the trenches with a backhoe then it did to run the pipe. 4 days, total, with asphalt. imagind sweating 3" pipe in a trench 15" wide with a mirrior to make sure it sucked in the other side??

Up close and personal with pvc, no need for heat on any threaded fittings, no need to worry about joining copper close to a threaded fitting and melting the teflon paste or thread sealent.

Clean joints, the mechanical joints are much cleaner then sweating, no matter how good you are at sweating pipe.

I had 4" on a track above a dock, 100' in each direction, no sagging the copper to sweat the pipe allowed, that pipe was not budging, hospital shut down, 2 hrs time frame to do the project, took the pressure off, cut the copper, installed the 45 and 2 cplgs, 2 sections of 4" L, done, 40 minutes tops, water running out until the actual press.

No mess, no fire in the wall......I could go on and on. I admit, I still sweat fittings and pipe, but this tool is worth every penny I paid for it.

customers get a big kick out of the tool also, I sold a tankless to an electrical engineer because the other 2 guys didn't have the technology.

There are less expensive brands out there, but go with the best Ridgid ProPress, and Viega fittings. Once you get used to it, it is the best thing in the world. Especially for commercial accounts.


----------



## PlumberGuz

Looks good....excellent work. I personally have not used pro-press yet


----------



## sierra2000

PlumberGuz said:


> Looks good....excellent work. I personally have not used pro-press yet


On his nut sacks!!


----------



## LAsercut

Haha yikes! ! No offense but you've never seen or heard of propress?! What do you live in a tiny box?!?! Lol its just odd to me that you've never seen that before......and yeah i love propress........i haven't soldered in MONTHS like 9 probably lol and in a service and repair guy, speakin of which i just bought 6 of those plastic sectioned containers for all my propress fittings and i gotta organize them some time soon, I'll take pics cause im pretty sure i stock the most propress fittings in the world on my truck lol

And nice install but wheres the thermacell? I know were in southern cali but......regardless it should be insulated, but looks great otherwise, and i hate it when the customer has some sort of "limitations" that you have to abid by while doing the install. And another thing, i install waaaaaayyy more noritz for the only fact that there main branch location is located about 5 mins from my shop, so its nice to be able to get any part i need in the same day.......and i forsee me installing a TON of tankless this year due to the water heater shi1t thats going on. ...... have you been effected by this yet? I had one like 2 weeks ago, customer had a 50 gal tank located in a tiny closet upstairs that it seemed they built the entire house around the water heater lol but anyhow i had to install a tankless due to the new water heaters werent going to fit.......... that legislation is going to screw alotta people over $$$$ wise... :/ bureaucratic bullchit


----------



## dhal22

What's the record for a thread bump? This is 7 years.


----------



## PlumberGuz

Never said I haven't heard of it....just haven't had the pleasure of using one


----------

